# Surprise, Surprise, Surprise



## Lou Currier (May 24, 2019)

look what I found hiding inside a Chinese Tallow log...

Reactions: Like 7 | EyeCandy! 1 | Way Cool 3


----------



## phinds (May 24, 2019)

Nice find. Looks solid too.


----------



## barry richardson (May 24, 2019)

Looks promising, what ya gonna make?


----------



## CWS (May 24, 2019)

Looks rotten to me.


----------



## Lou Currier (May 24, 2019)

phinds said:


> Nice find. Looks solid too.



It’s amazing how light it has gotten since it dried out. 



barry richardson said:


> Looks promising, what ya gonna make?



At least two bowls are in there and then I’m open for the other half.


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh (May 24, 2019)

I’m open for the other half. :ponder: :headscratch2:[/QUOTE said:


> Send it to that @Eric Rorabaugh guy!


----------



## phinds (May 24, 2019)

By the way, are you sure of the ID?


----------



## Lou Currier (May 24, 2019)

Yes, I got it from a church that was removing the tree.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## rocky1 (May 25, 2019)

Kewl find Lou!!!


----------



## Tim Carter (May 28, 2019)

If it's large and thick enough to mill into planks, you could make a very nice lazy susan. The spalting would be incredible!


----------



## Lou Currier (May 28, 2019)

Its large enough but don’t have a way to make it into planks.


----------



## Tim Carter (May 28, 2019)

I don't see any sizes posted in this thread so I'm going to assume that it's 12" wide 18" long and 6" deep. The 1st step would be to use a bandsaw to cut the hunk into 2 pieces of wood that are 6" wide, 18" long and 6" deep. Then I would use a jointer to make the two 6" sides square to each other. Now you can go back to the bandsaw and resaw both pieces into 4/4 planks that are 18" long. As you resaw the blanks, the resulting planks will decrease in width as you cut down the curve of the tree. However, you should have enough planks to make a lazy susan blank 18" square and 1" thick. It takes some time but is well worth it on a block that has this much spalting. I use biscuits when I glue up the blank to help with alignment and also to strengthen the joints.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Lou Currier (May 28, 2019)

Tim Carter said:


> I don't see any sizes posted in this thread so I'm going to assume that it's 12" wide 18" long and 6" deep. The 1st step would be to use a bandsaw to cut the hunk into 2 pieces of wood that are 6" wide, 18" long and 6" deep. Then I would use a jointer to make the two 6" sides square to each other. Now you can go back to the bandsaw and resaw both pieces into 4/4 planks that are 18" long. As you resaw the blanks, the resulting planks will decrease in width as you cut down the curve of the tree. However, you should have enough planks to make a lazy susan blank 18" square and 1" thick. It takes some time but is well worth it on a block that has this much spalting. I use biscuits when I glue up the blank to help with alignment and also to strengthen the joints.



Do you have any plans or instructions for the lazy Susan?


----------



## rocky1 (May 28, 2019)

Lou Currier said:


> Do you have any plans or instructions for the lazy Susan?



It's round! Usually 2 pieces, one stacked on top of the other. You can make it out of 1 piece if you want a really Lazy Susan!


----------



## Lou Currier (May 28, 2019)

And what makes it go round


----------



## rocky1 (May 28, 2019)

Ball bearings! 

If you're going that big, I'd scroll down the page and find some of the larger bearing rings, rather than the standard 4" bearing set.


----------



## rocky1 (May 28, 2019)

Something like this one in a 12" would be much more stable Lou.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Lou Currier (May 29, 2019)

Now it makes more sense


----------



## rocky1 (May 29, 2019)

Damn, that's right! You used to be a government employee... 

1.) Turn big round platter. 
2.) Screw Rotating Lazy Susan Turntable Base to platter. 
3.) Turn it over and set it on a flat surface

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Tim Carter (May 29, 2019)

Actually, there's a few more steps but they aren't very difficult. At some point, you're going to need to flatten the planks you've just made. I use a drum sander but a belt sander or a planer work just as well. After you glue up the blank, you need to use a compass to draw out the circle of the lazy susan. It's important to mark the center point of the circle because you'll use it several times, 1st to create the circle, 2nd to mount a faceplate on the blank and 3rd to mark and drill the holes to mount the bearings. I also turn a base for each lazy susan that the bearings are mounted on. Home Depot carries 6" bearings that work well and cost less than $5 each. I make the base at least 1/2 the diameter of the lazy susan to make sure they are stable. The lazy susan can be mild or wild. I prefer wild!

Reactions: Way Cool 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Lou Currier (May 29, 2019)

@rocky1 is government workers were not paid to think

Reactions: Funny 1


----------

